# slurm accounting with mysql



## sprock (May 11, 2020)

Hello,

Has anyone managed to get slurm accounting via mysql to work on FreeBSD?

Cheers,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2020)

```
===> The following configuration options are available for slurm-wlm-20.02.1_1:
     CURL=off: Require cURL for elasticsearch plugins
     DOCS=on: Build and/or install documentation
     GUI=off: Build sview GUI config tool
     HDF5=on: Job profiling using HDF5
     HWLOC=on: Portable hardware locality
     IPMI=off: IPMI energy consumption accounting
     MYSQL=off: MySQL database support
     RRD=off: RRD external sensor data collection
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
Option is off by default, so you  will need to build it from ports.


----------



## sprock (May 11, 2020)

It was built in poudriere with mysql support.  The problem is getting slurm-wlm to communicate with mysql.  The slurmctld log ends like this:


```
[2020-05-11T07:47:59.756] debug3: Trying to load plugin /usr/local/lib/slurm/accounting_storage_slurmdbd.so
[2020-05-11T07:47:59.757] Accounting storage SLURMDBD plugin loaded
[2020-05-11T07:47:59.757] debug3: Success.
[2020-05-11T07:47:59.972] debug:  slurmdbd: Sent PersistInit msg
[2020-05-11T07:47:59.972] debug4: slurmdbd: There is no state save file to open by name /var/run/slurm/dbd.messages
[2020-05-11T07:47:59.972] Registering slurmctld at port 6817 with slurmdbd
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] debug2: Error connecting slurm stream socket at 127.0.0.1:6819: Connection refused
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] error: slurm_persist_conn_open_without_init: failed to open persistent connection to localhost:6819: Connection refused
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] error: slurmdbd: Getting response to message type: DBD_REGISTER_CTLD
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] debug:  Association database appears down, reading from state file.
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] debug:  create_mmap_buf: Failed to open file `/var/run/slurm/last_tres`, No such file or directory
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] debug2: No last_tres file (/var/run/slurm/last_tres) to recover
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] debug:  create_mmap_buf: Failed to open file `/var/run/slurm/assoc_mgr_state`, No such file or directory
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] debug2: No association state file (/var/run/slurm/assoc_mgr_state) to recover
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.169] fatal: You are running with a database but for some reason we have no TRES from it.  This should only happen if the database is down and you don't have any state files.
```

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2020)

Is MySQL running? Did you create a database for it? Did you create a user account in MySQL? Did you grant that user permissions on the database?


----------



## sprock (May 11, 2020)

Yes, I've done those steps.


----------



## sprock (May 11, 2020)

After a bit more digging it looks like slurm versions 17 to 20 don't work with mysql 5.7.30, the version I have.

Thanks again,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2020)

Judging by the error messages slurmdbd isn't running. 

```
[2020-05-11T07:48:00.168] debug2: Error connecting slurm stream socket at 127.0.0.1:6819: Connection refused
```


```
DbdHost: The name of the machine where the Slurm Database Daemon is executed. This should be a node name without the full domain name (e.g. "lx0001"). This defaults to localhost but should be supplied to avoid a warning message.
DbdPort: The port number that the Slurm Database Daemon (slurmdbd) listens to for work. The default value is SLURMDBD_PORT as established at system build time. If none is explicitly specified, it will be set to 6819. This value must be equal to the AccountingStoragePort parameter in the slurm.conf file.
```






						Slurm Workload Manager -
					






					slurm.schedmd.com


----------



## sprock (May 11, 2020)

Yes, slurmdbd segfaults when slurmctld attempts to connect.  There was a message about this on the slurm-users list yesterday.  This is not a FreeBSD specific problem.


----------

